# crusty patina bikes. lets see em



## rollfaster (Oct 22, 2014)

i know you guys have some killer ones.fordmike, lets see that mercury. heres my 46 dx.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 22, 2014)

*Now this threads difficulty is posting which crusty ....*

*I will start with this one ......................*


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 22, 2014)

*Crusty*

I have had others but this is my most original Crusty






It is for sale if interested PM


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 22, 2014)

One of my favorites...1937 Dayton Model D4 Motobike.  V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 22, 2014)

*Love it*



Freqman1 said:


> One of my favorites... V/r ShawnView attachment 174916




I don't remember ever seeing this one. Very nice.


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 22, 2014)

30's Western Flyer.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 22, 2014)

This is probably my favorite bike in my whole collection





And then there's my whole "Dillinger Gang"


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 22, 2014)

'37 Roadmaster.


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 22, 2014)

*I don't have any crusty bikes!*

But Nick does!! I think this one is the crustiest...one he rides anyway. 

Darcie

 "The Crusty Clipper."


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 22, 2014)

Make sure you guys are up to date with your tetanus shot before you ride some of those!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 22, 2014)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *I will start with this one ......................*



Especially this one!......hey we ever figure out what that orange chihuahua gremlin like creature was in the tree?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 22, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> But Nick does!! I think this one is the crustiest...one he rides anyway.
> 
> Darcie
> 
> ...





Hell it looks great compared to when I picked it up! V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 22, 2014)

^^ Lol can you believe there was paint under all that??


----------



## catfish (Oct 22, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> But Nick does!! I think this one is the crustiest...one he rides anyway.
> 
> Darcie
> 
> ...




It does look a lot better than when he got it. It cleaned up nice.


----------



## kccomet (Oct 22, 2014)

hibbard


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 22, 2014)

*All great bikes guys*

Thanks for posting them. Crusty/ patina bikes are my most favorites because they just ooze with character. I also love original paint bikes and restos are cool but it seems like whenever I ride a crusty bike it seems to get the most attention. Let's keep this going, here's my 37 elgin. Rob.


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 23, 2014)

One I'm working on now, may have to much paint left for this crew. Early 50's Firestone Super Cruiser.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 23, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> i know you guys have some killer ones.fordmike, lets see that mercury. heres my 46 dx.




Nice crusty riders guys! Had to take an updated pic of the Merc this morning. Wiped it down with Linseed oil recently. Still crusty, just not quite as dusty


----------



## frampton (Oct 23, 2014)

Crusty Dayton.


----------



## jpromo (Oct 23, 2014)

Apparently crusty originals are my specialty.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 23, 2014)

This Elgin is another favorite rider



 of mine. It never had a badge, stamped Elgin on the head tube.


----------



## frampton (Oct 23, 2014)

Crusty Hiawatha


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 23, 2014)

*I like the Hiawatha Frampton ....*



frampton said:


> Crusty Hiawatha




Nice ... not very common ... 

Here is a crusty Shelby I picked up last year ... with a stainless tank - aluminum fenderset with original painted tips & pinstripes .. I would have never guessed the color which was revealed under the brake strap ... any guesses anyone ?? 

I love the crusty bikes - untouched - just mechanically gone through - great riders with people ALWAYS striking up conversations when you take them out ....


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 23, 2014)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Nice ... not very common ...
> 
> Here is a crusty Shelby I picked up last year ... with a stainless tank - aluminum fenderset with original painted tips & pinstripes .. I would have never guessed the color which was revealed under the brake strap ... any guesses anyone ??
> 
> I love the crusty bikes - untouched - just mechanically gone through - great riders with people ALWAYS striking up conversations when you take them out ....




Rode this very bike at the last Shelby Invasion. Except for being a lil short for me, this is a great rider. Love the faint darts on aluminum fenders


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 23, 2014)

*I love this bike....*



fordmike65 said:


> Nice crusty riders guys! Had to take an updated pic of the Merc this morning. Wiped it down with Linseed oil recently. Still crusty, just not quite as dusty




Just has that killer crusty look. Thanks for posting mike. All of these bikes are great and speak volumes. Rob.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 23, 2014)

*extra crusty*

extra crusty please


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 23, 2014)

*God all mighty!!!*



frampton said:


> Crusty Hiawatha




You are one lucky dude. I want one of these so badly. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 24, 2014)

Almost ALL my bikes fit this category!! 















And, possibly my fave:


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 24, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


>




Like looking at the moon's surface.


----------



## catfish (Oct 24, 2014)

Cool badge. 



rustjunkie said:


>


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 24, 2014)

catfish said:


> Cool badge.




thanks, thought it suited the bike


----------



## M & M cycle (Oct 24, 2014)

*Mikes rusty bikes*

Hi, these are 2 of Mikes rusty riders, we both really like restored bikes and can appreciate the effort, hard work and money that go into them, but we really really love the old rusty riders, Mark & Michael


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 24, 2014)

does this count?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 24, 2014)

*For the Schwinn Lovers ....*

Crusty Phantom anyone ...


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 24, 2014)

*Differintiation*

Me thinks that someone needs to define patina so we can separate them from the rust buckets.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 24, 2014)

*I see what you mean*



Rivnut said:


> Me thinks that someone needs to define patina so we can separate them from the rust buckets.




I kinda lumped these two into a group. Rusty/ patina bikes. From what I've seen so far from everyone so far I am very pleased. Rob.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 24, 2014)

*Absolutely it counts...*



rustjunkie said:


> does this count?



What can I say, that bike is gorgeous!


----------



## frampton (Oct 24, 2014)

Crusty Colson

This one has been attached to my woodshed for 25+ years. Crank, wheels and headset still move. Tempted to put some tires and handlebars on it and take it for a spin.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 24, 2014)

That's the cleanest "rustbucket" I've ever seen




rustjunkie said:


>


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 24, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> does this count?



I'd say this is text book patina. ...


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 24, 2014)

1936 Hawthorne


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 24, 2014)

cyclonecoaster.com said:
			
		

> I would have never guessed the color which was revealed under the brake strap ... any guesses anyone ??




Blue


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 25, 2014)

*Hey Scott*



rustjunkie said:


> 1936 Hawthorne



Another beauty, you're a lucky guy. Does the collet clamp on that one work pretty well?


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 25, 2014)

My crustiest. Goodyear Hi-way Patrol bike.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 25, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> Another beauty, you're a lucky guy. Does the collet clamp on that one work pretty well?




Thanks! Yeah, it tightens up fine.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 25, 2014)

Great thread! Pure eye candy! Here are my 2 crusty riders.


----------



## OldRider (Oct 25, 2014)

Here are my contributions to the rust bucket thread, a 36 Firestone and a 36 CCM Ranger. I have zero interest in nice shiny bikes, rust, dings, dents and crust in general rock my world!


----------



## cl222 (Oct 25, 2014)

1910s Master


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 25, 2014)

*Wow!!*

Great bike and period correct clothes. I dig it big time.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 28, 2014)

*Another Crusty bike for Tuesday ......*

Here is a Schwinn red Phantom that I picked up a few years ago & thought I could find better chrome & polish her back up & she would be a strong 7 condition bike since the paint & pins were so strong - I'm serious - It came from Arizona & looks like it sat out uncovered so it was covered in surface rust ... Short story long - I got it in - went through the bearings - put on new tires & tube & I love it the way it is ... Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 29, 2014)

My Crusty Farm Fresh Bluebird...


----------



## BikeSup (Oct 29, 2014)

*Sweeeeeeeeeeeet........................*



57 spitfire said:


> i know you guys have some killer ones.fordmike, lets see that mercury. heres my 46 dx.




Very nice.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 30, 2014)

*Very cool story behind this one ....*



Double Nickle said:


> My Crusty Farm Fresh Bluebird...
> 
> View attachment 176459




Great start & a even better story behind this Elgin ... Congrats .. throw some wheels on it & ride it ... Frank


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 1, 2014)

*56 spitfire ballooner*

The bike has some nice paint but is still crusty in many ways. Needed a bike that I could throw a bike basket on for our annual cranks giving ride next Sunday November 9. We purchase can goods along the route and deliver them to spots that donate them to less fortunate people for the holidays. Hope we can fill this basket up a few times. Rob.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 23, 2016)

Let's bump up this old thread with some more crusty riders!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## moonbasejoe (Feb 23, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


>





Nice bike at the Palace of Fine Arts!  I work right across the street, beautiful spot.


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## rollfaster (Feb 23, 2016)

That's pretty frank. Perfect!


----------



## fattyre (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 23, 2016)

1934 LaFrance Before:


 

After an OA bath!


----------



## incajoe (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## mickeyc (Feb 24, 2016)

Not sure if I posted this jewel before.....Just put a better seat and new (blue) tires on her.   Mike


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Feb 24, 2016)

An old bike should look old!

My crusty Monark Holiday


----------



## BASHER76 (Feb 24, 2016)

My crustiest as of now. 1941 Wards Hawthorne.


----------



## Intense One (Feb 24, 2016)

my western Flyer


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 24, 2016)

Come on guys! Let's see some real crusticles! I wanna see more rust than paint! Flakes of chrome and nickel! Pits so deep the overall structural integrity is questionable but you ride it anyway!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 24, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Come on guys! Let's see some real crusticles! I wanna see more rust than paint! Flakes of chrome and nickel! Pits so deep the overall structural integrity is questionable but you ride it anyway!


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 25, 2016)

Evans rat.


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 25, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> Evans rat.
> View attachment 289179
> 
> View attachment 289180



Love the grenade...

Mike


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Super cool crusty that showed up at Yosemite when I was there.


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 25, 2016)

mickeyc said:


> Love the grenade...
> 
> Mike




Since that bike was sold as a wedding gift, I thought the grenade was appropriate.


----------



## Intense One (Feb 25, 2016)

My girls lightweight Western Flyer


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 25, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Super cool crusty that showed up at Yosemite when I was there.
> View attachment 289192



Is that Marty's?


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 25, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> Is that Marty's?



No this came from Northern California part of slicks rolling relics group



Another bike with a tank that I admired


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 25, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> No this came from Northern California part of slicks rolling relics group
> View attachment 289304
> Another bike with a tank that I admired



Wrong thread  Mark. That's waaaay too clean for the crusty patina thread


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 25, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Wrong thread  Mark. That's waaaay too clean for the crusty patina thread




Whoops sorry; comes from looking at my phone


----------



## Intense One (Feb 27, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Super cool crusty that showed up at Yosemite when I was there.
> View attachment 289192



To a lot of people that would be a rusty mess......but to us.....that's awesome....beautiful artwork just the way it is.   Love that pic and love that bike even more.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 27, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> *56 spitfire ballooner*
> 
> The bike has some nice paint but is still crusty in many ways. Needed a bike that I could throw a bike basket on for our annual cranks giving ride next Sunday November 9. We purchase can goods along the route and deliver them to spots that donate them to less fortunate people for the holidays. Hope we can fill this basket up a few times. Rob.
> 
> View attachment 176876



I posted this as crusty? It was a little too nice to be crusty. I can do better...


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 27, 2016)

View attachment 289812 View attachment 289812 Did I say crusty? Let's try this one.
39 Shelby built Hiawatha bare metal with linseed oil treatment. Another one of my favorite riders.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Feb 27, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Come on guys! Let's see some real crusticles! I wanna see more rust than paint! Flakes of chrome and nickel! Pits so deep the overall structural integrity is questionable but you ride it anyway!




The pitting is the best!, " go ahead and bump it, it will add character "






 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Sped Man (Sep 10, 2016)

Rusty gold. I just love the look.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 10, 2016)

my 46.i dubbed it rr46.it was so crusty,we couldn't determine the actual color,so it got the name of " radiant rust ".


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 11, 2016)

I almost forgot about this thread. Perfect place for my crustiest bike, 38 Cadillac badged Shelby. Looks perfect next to my buddy Glen's 51 Plymouth Gasser.


----------



## Springer Tom (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## the tinker (Sep 11, 2016)

At first glance it looks like a candidate for an Oxalic acid bath but on second thought it looks great the way it is.
Nice one!


----------



## tech549 (Sep 12, 2016)

shelby


----------



## Blueek9 (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## rickyd (Sep 12, 2016)

I'd like more pics and info Marty. Thanks


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 12, 2016)

Rick,
That bike actually belongs to a proprietor of a local bike shop.
Tony at Chicago Bike.
It's a bike that he built from parts that he submerged in Newport Bay.
It's pretty interesting in detail, because Tony is known for his personal touches.
Check out the lacing pattern on the front wheel.
It goes on from there, like the sidewall lugs on the Belnord tires.
I told him that his nuts are to shiney.
He said he'll be fishing those out of the bay any day now.


----------



## Dropacent (Sep 13, 2016)

My favorite, a barn find from Kelleys Island, Ohio.  Really nice riding bike.


----------



## Dropacent (Sep 13, 2016)

Got a call from an old high school friend, about an hour away in my hometown.  A neighbor of hers had just rolled this out for the trash. I guess I'm a garbage collector now . 1938 roadmaster.    I have yet to wax the paint and chrome.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 13, 2016)

Old panther I just sold


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 13, 2016)

This personally attended auction purchase from 2015 comes to mind.
Chris


----------



## vincev (Sep 13, 2016)

1940


----------



## CrazyDave (Sep 13, 2016)

Dropacent said:


> View attachment 359762 Got a call from an old high school friend, about an hour away in my hometown.  A neighbor of hers had just rolled this out for the trash. I guess I'm a garbage collector now . 1938 roadmaster.    I have yet to wax the paint and chrome.



WOW! How many PMs did you get about that and what did it sell for? LOLolololol ummm...Nice find!


----------



## TicTocRob (Sep 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Sep 17, 2016)

Long term crusty project, found some closer to OG fenders but no literature or catalogs for Western tire Auto Stores (not Western Auto), built by Manton & Smith so just going by that literature, have to post a wanted ad for a patina chrome rack in this style.


----------



## Tony Winner (Sep 18, 2016)

Would it be possible to send me a close up photo of the tank decal?  
I'm trying to have one made, but can't find a good close up photo of one on line.
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Alan W (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 26, 2016)

Here's my rider for next weeks Cyclone Coaster ride ... I think it qualifies ... Ride Vintage .. Frank


----------



## CrazyDave (Sep 26, 2016)

its in for the sale section


----------



## Cooper S. (Sep 26, 2016)

Does this count?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 27, 2016)

24 in Schwinn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 21, 2016)

Crusty western flyer built by huffman.


----------



## TicTocRob (Oct 22, 2016)

Garage Find.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

